
Collective knowledge systems  - prakash
http://cdixon.org/2010/01/17/collective-knowledge-systems/
======
tom_pinckney
_Unfortunately, academic computer scientists still seem to model their field
after the “hard sciences” instead of what they should modeling it after —
social sciences like economics or sociology. As a result, computer scientists
spend a lot of time dreaming up new programming languages, operating system
architectures, and encryption schemes that, for the most part, sadly, nobody
will every use._

I think this is a really interesting observation. Many of the interesting
things in computers such as advertising bidding systems, social engineering
security attacks, social networks, collective knowledge systems, games etc are
at the intersection of technology and people.

